# Reverse Sear Rib-Eye on the BGE



## CraigC (May 22, 2016)

I know this is on yesterdays dinner thread but it also was done on the grill. 

While the meat was coming to room temp, I fired up the Egg for indirect grilling. I filled the fuel chamber about 1/2 full with unlit briquets (Kingsford) and started a full chimney. Once the the coals in the chimney were ready, I dumped them on top of the unlit coals and spread them evenly. Then the plate setter (diffuser) went over the coals and the grate on top of that. Closed the lid and set it for 250F by adjusting the vent and daisy wheel
. 







Once it was coasting at 250F, I turned my attention to the rib-eye. I had the butcher cut a 3" thick piece which weighed 2# when trimmed.












I coated both sides with vege oil and generously seasoned with kosher salt and fresh ground black pepper. Then took it to the grill. I grilled it without turning or flipping until the internal temp was 120F, which took about 1 hour and 10 minutes. I pulled it, covered it in foil and let it sit while I set the Egg up for direct grilling by removing the grate and plate setter. I put the grate back, opened the vent and daisy wheel, then adjusted the temp to 650F. The steak went back on for 30 seconds with the lid closed, then it was rotated for another 30 seconds, flipped for another 30 seconds and rotated for 30 seconds more. At 650F it only needed that 2 minutes to sear perfectly! Pulled it, wrapped it in foil and let it rest for 10 minutes.

What a pretty piece of perfectly cooked beef, even if I do say so myself!











Time for the slicing!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 23, 2016)

I think a steak this thick would probably, and did,  take well to reverse sear method.  

I've read "how to's" previous,  I appreciate your concise directions.  

I've thought about grilling a roast, and a reverse sear could be a good  method to do so.


----------



## medtran49 (May 23, 2016)

I told Craig no more thin steaks.  I'd rather have 1 thick one cooked like that and sliced/shared than have my very own thinner steak from now on.  I did though tell him I'd appreciate a little less than 120 next time for the slow cook time, maybe 110-115ish.  It tasted like a steak you get in a high-end steakhouse, tender and juicy on the inside and that nice char on the outside.  The whole meal with the 2 sides cost less than $30 total, can't beat that for a steak dinner for 2.  Rib eye was on sale at Penn Dutch for $9.99 a pound.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 23, 2016)

CraigC said:


> I know this is on yesterdays dinner thread but it also was done on the grill.
> 
> While the meat was coming to room temp, I fired up the Egg for indirect grilling. I filled the fuel chamber about 1/2 full with unlit briquets (Kingsford) and started a full chimney. Once the the coals in the chimney were ready, I dumped them on top of the unlit coals and spread them evenly. Then the plate setter (diffuser) went over the coals and the grate on top of that. Closed the lid and set it for 250F by adjusting the vent and daisy wheel
> .
> ...



   Looks great, that's the only way to get a good steak!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 23, 2016)

What a lovely steak, Craig!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 23, 2016)

Wow, that is one thick, beautiful rib eye!  Looks great, Craig.


----------



## Paymaster (May 29, 2016)

Oh Yeah!!!!!! That is a thing of beauty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foodfan76 (May 30, 2016)

How convenient... i have a Rib eye in  my fridge waiting to be eaten,lol! I do mine on cast iron


----------



## chessplayer (May 31, 2016)

Thank you!!! Great instructions and pictures, and the steak looks just perfect. Inspires me to try this method. Thanks again.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 31, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> I told Craig no more thin steaks.  I'd rather have 1 thick one cooked like that and sliced/shared than have my very own thinner steak from now on.


I agree. I've recently gotten more into buying whole ribeye and NY strip, so I can cut them into 2-inch steaks. Having the thicker size makes it much easier to control the internal temp, plus have you ever tried getting a thermometer to sit nicely in a wimpy little 3/4" cut? Each steak is 2-3 servings (for me anyway).


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2016)

chessplayer said:


> Thank you!!! Great instructions and pictures, and the steak looks just perfect. Inspires me to try this method. Thanks again.





Steve Kroll said:


> I agree. I've recently gotten more into buying whole ribeye and NY strip, so I can cut them into 2-inch steaks. Having the thicker size makes it much easier to control the internal temp, plus have you ever tried getting a thermometer to sit nicely in a wimpy little 3/4" cut? Each steak is 2-3 servings (for me anyway).



Me too.  I buy most of our steals at Costco and they tend to cut them fairly thick so it's more than either of us needs for a meal.  Last week I bought a tray of three 2"+ ribeye and we're going to share one sliced s you mentioned.  If it comes out as nice as yours, I'll be happy.


----------



## medtran49 (May 31, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> I agree. I've recently gotten more into buying whole ribeye and NY strip, so I can cut them into 2-inch steaks. Having the thicker size makes it much easier to control the internal temp, plus have you ever tried getting a thermometer to sit nicely in a wimpy little 3/4" cut? Each steak is 2-3 servings (for me anyway).


 
Well, I took maybe just over a third of the steak and couldn't eat it all so it made 2 meals for me.  The rest made 2 meals for Craig, although he was a little  and finished it off much later that night, at least the steak part.  He left the rest of leftover sides for me to add to my leftover steak, so it made me a very nice brunch for my workday meal break. 

I can't say enough about how good this steak was.  I actually ate so much I got to the point where I just couldn't eat another bite.  The whole meal came out really great but that steak was just wowza!


----------

